# Snow? What Snow?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Let it Snow, let it Snow, let it Snow!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Amazing


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

They have a different kind of snow to us here in UK . . . 1 inch and we come to a standstill (and our leaves are different too)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just goes to disprove Network Rail's "wrong kind of snow" excuses!

Some of the similar Youtubes are even more amazing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Snow.??????
You aint seen nuffink yet.................................

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...icid=maing-grid7|uk|dl3|sec1_lnk2&pLid=328328

Ray.


----------

